

Craig Federighi & Dan Riccio Join Apple’s Executive Team - rimantas
http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2012/08/27Craig-Federighi-Apples-Vice-President-of-Mac-Software-Engineering-Dan-Riccio-Apples-Vice-President-of-Hardware-Engineering-Join-Apples-Executive-Team-as-Senior-Vice-Presidents.html

======
rimantas
Interesting bit:

    
    
      > Apple also announced that Bob Mansfield,
      > who announced his retirement in June, will
      > remain at Apple. Mansfield will work on
      > future products, reporting to Tim Cook.

